# New 3-series in Auto Express



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Can a fest member in England get this issue of Auto Express and scan the pics for all of us?

Thanks,

FrenchBoy


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

ooops. I forgot the link...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_flash_ie.php

FrenchBoy


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

FrenchBoy said:


> ooops. I forgot the link...
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_flash_ie.php
> 
> FrenchBoy


There is also a front shot of the new 3 in this month's Roundel (computer generated).


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

*Here is the article (Originally posted by RichReg @ roadfly)..*



FrenchBoy said:


> ooops. I forgot the link...
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_flash_ie.php
> 
> FrenchBoy


Wednesday 5th November 2003

Bold New Look For Next 3-Series

It's a Three for all at BMW and Auto Express magazine has the pictures that prove it! The mag's images are of the new 3-Series - a car that will mark the biggest shake-up in the compact executive class since BMW defined it with its classic 2002 model in 1966.

Aimed at the Mercedes C-Class and Audi A4, the newcomer is set to debut next year. It is charged with building on the success of the current car, which is the firm's top seller, and despite its ex-clusive image, outsells 'mainstream' models the Ford Mondeo and Vauxhall Vectra. To achieve that aim, BMW is planning a radical revision of the range, first introducing the 3-Series saloon and Touring, then adding coupé and convertible models in 2005, which it is expected to badge 4-Series in line with the coupé 6-Series and drop-top Z4.

Bigger than the machine it replaces, the 3-Series will have a wider choice of engines, ranging from small capacity four-cylinder Valvetronic units to V8s. This means BMW will market a car with prices to suit as many buyers as possible. And it's not only the model line-up that will change, as the styling will be bolder, too, with the curved nose and drooping grille echoing the Z4 and recently launched 6-Series.

There will also be a revolution under the skin, as the firm aims to create the most technically advanced car in its class. Key features include the quick-shifting SMG box of the current M3, as well as active steering and, on flagship models, electro-hydraulic brakes. Top-spec cars will feature a simplified version of the 7-Series' iDrive system, as well as spacious seating for five. Driver appeal will remain BMW's main focus, though. While flagship models will be available with adjustable suspension controlled electronically from the driver's seat, further development of the firm's acclaimed Z-axle will ensure taut handling for entry-level versions.

Engine choices will include 2.0 and 2.2-litre four-cylinder units, plus 2.5 and 3.0-litre six-cylinder motors featuring fuel-saving variable valve technology. The flagship will be powered by an *all-new 4.5-litre V8 and be christened the 345i. * Significantly, a 3.6-litre V8 is under development to bridge the gap between the 4.5-litre engine and 3.0-litre straight-six. Those buyers seeking diesel power will be able to pick from 2.2, 3.0 or 4.0-litre units. All cars will have a six-speed manual box as standard.

Meanwhile, BMW is also looking to extend the M3 range further and plans to produce both two and four-wheel-drive  versions of the performance flagship. A tuned 4.5-litre V8, with more than 400bhp, will be the power source. Dan Strong


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Here's the article, if anyone wants to read it:

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=4149831&page=1

345 now that sounds good! :thumbup:


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry, just a second too slow!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Here ya go...


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

*A few more pictures...*

Posted over the last few months...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm puzzled by the 4.5 liter V8 suggestion in the article. A smaller displacement V8 perhaps like the 3.6 that they said is under development. But why would you buy a 645ci if you could buy a 345ci? It's all guesswork now anyway.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

> Bigger than the machine it replaces


I KNEW it!!!  :tsk:


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

the photo in ROUNDEL looks like a 5 with X3 headlights -- oh boy another bungled bangle.
4.5 liter? don't put any money on that speculation. it's nonsense... probably even the M would only have 4 liters.


----------



## JBsZ06 (Oct 8, 2003)

I've seen this new evolution of the 3 series running around with just the badges covered up here in Northern NJ. (Hillsdale NJ)

We were both at a stop sign at a busy intersection..

I was flashed the headlights and at the time took a pack of smokes and made believe it was a camera... and when the driver realized I knew what he was driving. He took off like a bat out of hell.

Bigger than the existing three series by quite a bit but not styled as dramatically as the 5 series..(meaning as daring in areas of the trunk..etc) 

I can tell you although I like the present 3 series..the car I have seen is slightly larger and is even nicer. 

This new evolution will be a huge success for BMW. Well deserved I might add.

This new 3 series or possibly called 4 series is an absolute winner!

BTW..I also traveling today alongside the X3. Not my type but it should be a success as well.

I think the BMW six is enough engine for this fine car. If BMW decides to go with a V8, I'm sure the price will climb quite high. Maybe too high?


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I really doubt they will use a 4.5l v8 in non M cars. I'd really like to see them bright out sth with the good old inline 6 tradition. A 3.6l 6-pot with 250-280 in both hp and torque and a name of 335 makes more sense to me

A top non-M model with 8 cylinders and at least 300+ hp is just too much


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

In looking at the pictures of the E90 I see a little bit of irony. The C Pillar and the Hoffmeiser (did I say that right?) kink looks like it evoleved from the E39 :dunno: 

With the E90, we may see what the replacement to the E39 could have looked like if things were different. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

only thing I can tell from these spy shots is those are M mirrors and the car looks bigger than E46


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

How about some '05 M3 pics? :dunno: 

Have those surfaced?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool! What did the front-end look like? That's been one of the biggest disaster areas on the recent Bangle models. Is the grille aligned w/ the headlights nicely (As on the e39 and current e46) or does it droop (ala z4) or raised above (a la e65). ? Are the headlights ridiculous (e60)? I have a feeling they're going to resemble the x3 lights -- is that what you saw? Did the hood include the grille (like the e46) or does it stop at the edge and attempt to outline the grille in a strange manner (a la e60? I know you only saw the car for a few seconds-- but if you remember any of this I'd be curious...



JBsZ06 said:


> I've seen this new evolution of the 3 series running around with just the badges covered up here in Northern NJ. (Hillsdale NJ)
> 
> We were both at a stop sign at a busy intersection..
> 
> ...


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

JBsZ06 said:


> I've seen this new evolution of the 3 series running around with just the badges covered up here in Northern NJ. (Hillsdale NJ)
> 
> We were both at a stop sign at a busy intersection..
> ...
> I can tell you although I like the present 3 series..the car I have seen is slightly larger and is even nicer.


Wow, an e90 spotted in New Jersey. I'm impressed.

Maybe we'll start seeing 'em being tested out here in the AZ desert.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

It would be great if we could be our hands on the latest computerized photos from Auto Express so that we can compare them with the one in the new Roundel.

I am not sure how close to the real thing the rendition is in the Roundel. From the spy shot that have been tricking down the net, it seems that the mirrors and most importantly the lower part of the doors are quite different. Spy shots show a swooping lower part a la Z4, whereas the Roundel rendition has a more classic straight line.
The Roundel interpretation is clearly a doctored up image of the E60 with the xActivity headlights...

FrenchBoy


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

supersized 3 :thumbdwn: at least they are supposed to keep the weight down. I would guess probably bigger size but around same weight as E46.

1 series is looking more interesting to me...


Got photoshop in the latest roundel


----------

